# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Cần các bác pro giúp đỡ làm eProject Residential Database Management

## nguyenviet1008

em mới nhận đc đề tài Residential Database Management bên HN-aptech..có ai có ít tài liệu về đề tài này thì share cho e tham khảo với [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] e đang rất cần tư liệu liên quan để làm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

yahoo: inuyasha_tnt

gmail: [email protected]

----------

